
Obamacare is Dead. Long Live Obamacare. Here is what you can do about it - pconnelly15
https://medium.com/@Corevity/obamacare-is-dead-long-live-obamacare-685584bd0cb2#.3u5vyes9y
======
masonic
This may be the _worst_ app ad ever.

